# cherry gestation period



## bristles

I apologize if this question has been asked a thousand times but what is the average gestation period for cherry shrimp ?


----------



## cydric

Roughly a month.


----------



## THHNguyen

Yeah it's about a month but I think it's shorter if the water temperature is warmer. At least that's what I've noticed.


----------



## Purrbox

In my experience is between 3-4 weeks.


----------



## YzMxer99

When I had a pregnent cherry in my .75g red sea nano. From berry to birth was exactly 26 days. Temp was room temp approx 70 degrees.


----------



## argblarg

My lone female cherry answered this for me a few days ago! Total time was 23 days. My water is 70-72 F

There are 3 babies in this picture, about 3 days old.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf

Baby cherries! 
I want some too!


----------



## Philip C

How about another question, what is the time from baby to adult?


----------



## John N.

Philip C said:


> How about another question, what is the time from baby to adult?


3-4 weeks to give birth.

4-6 weeks to come into reproducing age.

-John N.


----------



## dan2ktj

Here's another...

About how many babies per clutch of eggs grow into adults?

The reason I ask, I had two females deliver about the same time. I have so much taiwan moss and hiding places in the tank I have no idea how many babies might be in there. So far I've seen at one time 4 new ones about 1/4" long. I have about 12 adults but only see 3-5 at a time.


----------



## Kenshin

Growth rate for RCS is usually around 3 to 6 weeks, depending how good your water conditions are, how often you feed them, and what kind of tank mates they have (stress level factor).

Gestation period for RCS is the fastest when the perfect water conditions is given to them with a water tank temperature of around 75 to 76 F (around 2.5 to 3 weeks).

So that is all I have experienced so far.

For other types of shrimps, these numbers I have stated will not be the same.


----------



## JAXON777

Do the cherry shrimp lay these eggs or carry them until they hatch?


----------



## Kenshin

They carry them until they hatch.


----------



## JAXON777

So do I need to get the eggs out if the shrimp dropped them?


----------

